# USAT Bi Level Auto Carrier - New Project



## lc17smp (Nov 19, 2008)

Finally. Doesn't give any dates but at least its underway. (http://usatrains.com/usatrainsbilevel.html) I will be buying a few of these. 

(sorry if there is already a post about this. My search skills suck)


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Your not the only one watching for these autoracks! I am sure they will be popular.... Great to see some modern stuff coming out....and at just over 3 ft long...imagine several running together....
There goes my storage!








Gary


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

They had a scale picture of one of these beasts at Ontario BTS this year, looks great, but my goodness you are going to have some layout to be able to them justice! 36 1/2 inches long, wow.
Marty, Brian, Dennis and only a few others come to mind..............................








Rod


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

I'm into 1:20.3, but wow! I just love those huge bi-level and tri-level auto-racks, Vertipaks and Hy-Cube cars: is there something wrong with me?[/b] Pete.[/b]


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Their are plenty of other people other than those mentioned that can handle these cars as well, I myself will be in for as many as i can afford depending on the price point and i know MANY others that are waiting with drule comin from there mouths for these bad boys







Thankfully most people who buid RailRoads now adays are building with the mind set BIGGER the better... and fit the biggest curves they can, cause thankfully the manufactures are starting to wake up and build more modern stuff that we want that WILL sell.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

AND you won't have to fill them with actual vehicles you could get away with something of a silouhette (sp?) nature as it is not very often at all that you can really see the vehicle details.










Although that said, I did see some 1:27 Maisto die-cast (jeeps and hummers) being sold for $9cdn at the Cdn. based retailer (RCSS) over the last couple wks., to fill those bays nicely on your 'flipside' runs, say within the next day or two of running the cars empty. *With that load these cars maybe even heavier than the 70s' and 9s' (power units) some of your trackage allows . . . 



doug c


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote....AND you won't have to fill them with actual vehicles you could get away with something of a silouhette....I agree, i was messing around in the shop today and decided that with these cars, Cause the are basicly closed and you cant see in unless theres light shinning from the other side and even then you can only make out shapes i taken some diecast cars and traced there out line on to some balsa wood blocks and cut one out with a scoll sawand painted it red so it look like a shape of a car or truck? At less that 50cents a vehicle, I will be able to fill them up quick and cheap and they will look good as well. And yes Nicky owns power tools, Who would have thought?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

See through side panels sounds pretty neat. Nice of USA to include this. I bet when the lighting is just right, the see through effect will be very dramatic.


In HO scale I know a few modelers who took the time to drill small holes in the side panels of their Walthers autoracks. 

Take a look at this: Drilled Panels


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Those new auto racks are cool, but just don't have the visual interest factor of the older open auto racks.









JimC.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 09 Dec 2009 10:46 PM 
Those new auto racks are cool, but just don't have the visual interest factor of the older open auto racks.









JimC.
Dang it Jim, Old school is cool







New school VERY cool


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I will also need some of these cars. Look good. I wish they also would have made the older open deck cars in the longer length and in the triple deck. Now those would have been cool also. Later RJD


----------

